# What is the difference between Seachem Prime vs Seachem Pond Prime



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

They're the same, used the pond prime too.

Here's a link to get the larger sizes of Prime through bigal's:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...rime_2_liter?&query=prime&queryType=0&offset=


At one time they even had the dry prime you could mix up yourself, but I don't see that anymore .


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Bigalsonline.com and thatpetplace.com have 2L jugs of Prime available, Big Al's has 4L jugs too. I can tell you that a 2L jug of Pond Prime is listed to treat twice as much water as a 2L jug of 'regular' Prime, how that translates back to an aquarium isn't necessarily that Pond is 2X the concentration of active ingredient.

How much water are you treating that you use a liter of Prime each month?! Granted I just ordered a 2L jug this morning, but that'll last me for... oh, uhm, years, which in retrospect has me rethinking that purchase a little, haha. I just couldn't stand to pay $10 for 250ml bottles when for $30 I could get 2L.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

indiboi said:


> How much water are you treating that you use a liter of Prime each month?! Granted I just ordered a 2L jug this morning, but that'll last me for... oh, uhm, years, which in retrospect has me rethinking that purchase a little, haha. I just couldn't stand to pay $10 for 250ml bottles when for $30 I could get 2L.


Well, I have to treat about 480 gal of water per week. So I need lots of prime as I think I have chloramine in my water. Before I just had chlorine where I can just aged the water to remove it.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Ahh, well, that'll do it, hehe.  I'd definitely recommend buying the 4L jugs in that case, Big Al's has it 10% off for the next ~2 days, if you're immediately in the market for it.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

indiboi said:


> Bigalsonline.com and thatpetplace.com have 2L jugs of Prime available, Big Al's has 4L jugs too. I can tell you that a 2L jug of Pond Prime is listed to treat twice as much water as a 2L jug of 'regular' Prime, how that translates back to an aquarium isn't necessarily that Pond is 2X the concentration of active ingredient.


I just some more searching... i agreed with you that pond prime is more concentrated. So I think it will better fore my use. 

Here is my calculation:

Prime water condition 4 Liters: 
-1 ml per 10 gallon
-4L = 4000ml
- treat 40,000 gal

Pond Prime 4 Liters
- According to Pet Blvd.
4 L treat 84665 gal


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, actually, I'm saying that I don't know if that is actually true. I vaguely recall reading a Seachem rep say that it had a different rating because of its intended usage -- far fewer fish in a pond as compared to the average aquarium per volume of water. I can't be sure though, just don't remember enough of the details.

Edit:
http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/PondPrime_faq.html

Yes, I did remember correctly, the basic idea anyway: Pond prime is exactly the same as regular prime, usage rate is only different because of application.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

indiboi said:


> Well, actually, I'm saying that I don't know if that is actually true. I vaguely recall reading a Seachem rep say that it had a different rating because of its intended usage -- far fewer fish in a pond as compared to the average aquarium per volume of water. I can't be sure though, just don't remember enough of the details.
> 
> Edit:
> http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/PondPrime_faq.html
> ...


Ah... Very helpful article. Thanks for clearing up...


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

indiboi said:


> Well, actually, I'm saying that I don't know if that is actually true. I vaguely recall reading a Seachem rep say that it had a different rating because of its intended usage -- far fewer fish in a pond as compared to the average aquarium per volume of water. I can't be sure though, just don't remember enough of the details.
> 
> Edit:
> http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/PondPrime_faq.html
> ...


Yep, just what I said, they're the same  . (couldn't remember where I saw the article though, thanks indiboi ).

There was a time that the Pond Prime was cheaper than the aquarium bottled prime. Boy did I jump on that!


----------



## KurtG (Dec 10, 2007)

I read the faq as I didn't think it could be related to the # of fish- prime is treating the water. 

They say the dosage is smaller for a pond as the surface area is larger allowing for more outgassing of chlorine. I don't know how accurate the assumption is with tank turnover, etc, but it makes one question the financial motive of their dosing since they are suggesting half the rate is OK for a pond


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, it's not number of fish, but relates to the surface area, I just couldn't remember what it was... I thought I made that clear  In any case, yes, tpl*co did say they were the same, but there was the question of why dosage and treatment rates varied so much and that really needed to be addressed.


----------



## shwerm601 (Dec 16, 2007)

How do you test for chloramine or chlorine concentrations in tap?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

There are test kits you can purchase, or you can ask your water supplier for a test report.


----------

